# 9DPO and sharp pinching pain on the left side



## ab00

Hello Ladies ! 

I am 9DPO today and i have been having sharp pinching pain on the left side. I am TTC # 1 and I have been having these weird cramps on the left side since 5dpo and left backache which radiates upwards towards kidneys (negative UTI cos i went to doctors for urine analysis). Been TTC since Sep'12, Did my Hsg test on 2/26 (it was normal), according to my fertility app I O'd on 3/2, did have O symptoms around that time. These are my symptoms so far

5Dpo : bad cramping and left backache radiating upwards, bloating, gassy, wet CM
6DPO: cramps, left and right side pain, backache, bloating. gassy (cant button my pants), Felt like the :witch: is coming 
7DPO: lesser cramps but still bloated, creamy lotion like CM (Sorry TMI) morning temp 97.5
8DPO: Hungry, thirsty, creamy CM, still having left sided cramps and backache, but cramps turning into this pinching sensation on and off,pressure on my bladder had to wake up to go pee at night, morning temp 97.8, night temp 98.05
9DPO: no cramps or light backache so far, Sharp pinching on left side (feels like someone is poking my inside with a needle) creamy CM ( SOOORRRYYYY TMI :wacko::wacko: i felt so wet, thought AF was coming, felt swollen down there, did put my finger in there, it was just wet and felt engorged), morning temp 98.26

I honestly dont know whats going on :shrug: i could have ovarian cyst. i dont have any other symptoms, no sore boobs, or nausea. :witch: not due till saturday. If any of you ladies are experiencing same things let me know. I guess Wait is the only thing I can do, apart from driving myself crazy :dohh:


----------



## thequietone

Don't let it drive you nuts! I get ovarian cysts and it really can be confusing. With the crampy pain I often have waves of nausea as well. When ttc it's hard to tell what is what. Your other symptoms sound very promising! I'll mentally send you some garlic to keep that wicked :witch: away from you this month!

I'm 10dpo but keep testing! I keep getting :bfn: but I won't give up! I decided that I won't test again until at least 13dpo.

:dust:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hey hun, I had something very similar, mine was like a stitch! looks like implantation dip on my chart , with the pain just before so fingers crossed,x


----------



## ab00

thequietone said:


> Don't let it drive you nuts! I get ovarian cysts and it really can be confusing. With the crampy pain I often have waves of nausea as well. When ttc it's hard to tell what is what. Your other symptoms sound very promising! I'll mentally send you some garlic to keep that wicked :witch: away from you this month!
> 
> I'm 10dpo but keep testing! I keep getting :bfn: but I won't give up! I decided that I won't test again until at least 13dpo.
> 
> :dust:

Well Today My pain switched to right side pelvis and back, This is so annoying, Hopefully that Garlic will do its magic lol :winkwink:


----------



## wantb502

I had a horrible stabbing pain that came and went for about 5 minutes, two nights ago. Today, I am having AF like cramping but its lighter and I had a slight pink tinge to my CM at 5 pm.


----------



## Mum2one2006

I'm new to this forum. But I am not trying not preventing. I am guessing I am about 8dpo and I too have had dull like pains in my left lower stomach all day today. Also I have been leaking colostrum from my right boob (sorry tmi) I do have a 6 year old daughter and did breast feed her 3 months after she was born. I did test this morning but can't tell if it's a positive or Evap line?! Anyone else having leaky boobs?!?!


----------



## midnight sun

I am having the exact same symptoms as you, by the day. I am due sunday for AF so slightly behind you. Let me know how your testing goes! :)


----------



## Native_gurl

Mum2one2006 said:


> I'm new to this forum. But I am not trying not preventing. I am guessing I am about 8dpo and I too have had dull like pains in my left lower stomach all day today. Also I have been leaking colostrum from my right boob (sorry tmi) I do have a 6 year old daughter and did breast feed her 3 months after she was born. I did test this morning but can't tell if it's a positive or Evap line?! Anyone else having leaky boobs?!?!

Leaking boobs is probably a sign of high prolactin levels..I dont think you would be leaking at 8 DPO because of early pregnancy..but weirder things have happened..:shrug: Good luck and baby dust!


----------



## ab00

midnight sun said:


> I am having the exact same symptoms as you, by the day. I am due sunday for AF so slightly behind you. Let me know how your testing goes! :)

Are you still having same symptoms. My cramps are more turned into dull ones, and i have a hung over feeling .. lol and super hungry thats it


----------



## midnight sun

I'm about 3 days until my period and today I had slight cramps and went to the washroom and had a bit of blood but that was it and then the cramps stopped. I've been feeling some odd little cramp things the rest of the day but no more blood. That's all I really had today. But I've never been early on a period so I don't know what that blood was. 
I'm going to test either tomorrow or the next day :s


----------



## bubbamadness

Hello, have you tested yet? Hope you get your BFP :flower:


----------



## ab00

bubbamadness said:


> Hello, have you tested yet? Hope you get your BFP :flower:

I m too chicken to test, lol, AF is due tomorrow :wacko::wacko:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Stalking! Mine to tomorrow


----------



## bubbamadness

I'll be looking out for the updates! Hope it's BFPs :happydance:


----------



## redlemonade

Stalking this thread and wishing all of you who are testing over the weekend all the best!


----------



## ab00

going to test tomorrow if AF didn't show up, :-/


----------



## Native_gurl

12dpo for me today! I have successfully refrained from poas this 2ww! I go tomorrow for my beta blood work and I will get the results tomorrow as well. I have been pretty symptom-less the entire time, but this morning I woke up with breast pain. Either after is around the corner or I'm pregnant. Oh and sore boobies before after is not typical for me but spotting is and I have had none this cycle. I will update tomorrow after my results get in! Wish me luck!


----------



## midnight sun

Well I got AF tonight! Hopefully you get your BFP this moth :)


----------



## Mum2one2006

Aunt Flo was due today still no signs of her tested this morning but BFN very wet creamy cm (sorry tmi) guess I will test again in a few more days if at still doesn't show :-/


----------

